
HN: Most frustrating process at your company? - joddystreet
At my company, you need to fill 3 excel sheets, with exactly the same information, just to get on-board to HRMS.<p>- It takes 45 days for any reimbursement approval and 15 more to get the money in your account
======
mtmail
Yes, dealing with tax offices, insurances or similar always takes the longest
for us. We can reimburse customers with a few clicks, it takes banks and
credit card companies 5-10 days until the customer has the money on their
account. Rarely we have to wait for a new server to get installed (physically
put into a rack) 2-3 days.

